# Searching for actual and original 2 Girls one cup video



## test84 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was searching for it and all I could find was fake reaction ones. could someone post the original one here or PM me with it?

tnx.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure ThePirateBay has it, you sick fiend.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 26, 2009)

You wont find it here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 26, 2009)

Here you go.



Spoiler


----------



## test84 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it a tradition to give fake stuff instead of the actual video?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh p1ng. Always assuming I'm a cup full of crap.


----------



## test84 (Sep 26, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I'm sure ThePirateBay has it, you sick fiend.



I got it tnx.

*Posts merged*

It's bad that youtube is filled with stupid fake data.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 26, 2009)

lolz


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



YAY BIFFIAN117


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope P1ng didn't post that picture elsewhere on the net. o.O


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 26, 2009)

It might spread like wildfire.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2009)

Spoiler



[title: Here you go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 26, 2009)

http://google.com/


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2009)

Blue, dude, remove that link. Seriously.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 26, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> *crappy link* (hehe pun)


WOA THE JAVASCRIPT CAME UP WHEN CLOSING THE PAGE BUT I ACTUALLY CTRL-ALT-DEL'd FIREFOX BEFORE I COULD SEE ANYTHING

I WIN


----------



## Law (Sep 26, 2009)

test84 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the fuck have you been searching on Youtube? Why would you expect to find a *porn* video on Youtube? You'd probably have been able to find it on google just by typing in "free 2girls1cup video".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2009)

What the hell....I mean really?!


----------

